# City says 10 or newer Uber says 15 or newer.



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

When city laws say you can't and Uber allows you to drive. Has anyone gotten in trouble because of this?

I doubt it but I'm sure someone has come across this?

Uber would allow me to drive my Nissan Altima 2003 but my city laws says rideshare cars have to be 10 years or newer. 

Anyone got pulled over for this?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

most cops can't tell a difference between a 2003 altima and a 2008 altima


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

What is the fine if caught?
What then happens on your next background check?


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Grand said:


> What is the fine if caught?
> What then happens on your next background check?


Those are all scary questions lol
Ugh I feel like stalking one of the 7 Uber drivers in my city to try and see if their car is 10yrs or younger. There is sometimes too much downtime for my liking just doing eats. I manage 2 deliveries per hour.
I swear most of the ones I've connected app location with car are mercedes...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Iamfoodgod said:


> When city laws say you can't and Uber allows you to drive. Has anyone gotten in trouble because of this?
> 
> I doubt it but I'm sure someone has come across this?
> 
> ...


While i don't have any experience with this specifically..

Uber will put you in harms way when it comes to fines and let you burn when you get caught. However if you send enough support tickets they will pay your fine.

The way it works is that every time you ask uber to do something you have a 33% chance of a yes, 33% chance of a no, 30% chance of them not understanding the question and 4% chance of something really really strange happening.

It the last 2 years or so... they have been condensing offices down to just regional offices (there's now one office covering all of Florida, Alabama and 4 other states) and they truly don't care about many regulations that local governments put on them. They will just pretend they don't exist because it allows them to get more cars on the road.

If you get fined you can *ask* uber to pay for fine 10 times in a row and eventually they will probably pay the fine, if not on the first 10 attempts but on the second 10 attempts.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

That's neat to know. I've started leaning to just doing eats for a living now since I'm too afraid of deactivation via entitled pax I mean my food never has qualms with me. The eaters of the food I deliver to will probably never call Uber to get me deactivated. I feel like an analogy of bonds vs stocks could be used to describe delivering eats vs pax and I feel safe. If it were part time I would brave the 08' or newer city rules since Uber says 03' or newer though considering enforcement of licenses, plates, inspections have never been brought up in the news.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Iamfoodgod said:


> That's neat to know. I've started leaning to just doing eats for a living now since I'm too afraid of deactivation via entitled pax I mean my food never has qualms with me. The eaters of the food I deliver to will probably never call Uber to get me deactivated. I feel like an analogy of bonds vs stocks could be used to describe delivering eats vs pax and I feel safe. If it were part time I would brave the 08' or newer city rules since Uber says 03' or newer though considering enforcement of licenses, plates, inspections have never been brought up in the news.


The worst thing that will happen is that when uber purges all the old cars off it's database you won't be able to driver anymore.

The key is to "play stupid"

If your not comfortable with that don't drive for uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber was never big on the whole "law-abiding fad"


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Why does the city care how old your car is?


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Idk 
Most cars I've seen with dashcam on their mirror look really new though, I've kinda been vigilant, I've been trying to spot an older car.
The ubereats cars in my area look real bad...I think I saw a 98 once.









Vs Uber requirements for my city and area code










...


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

That is quite scary, as far as the city’s law being in place. Usually, uber and Lyft have the correct years in place when you look into information for your market. Looks like uber definitely doesn’t have your city’s regs in their system.

That being said, I have an old car, a 04 Subaru. But it’s a god damn cherry. I’ve never had a complaint or felt the passenger was disappointed with my vehicle. 

It certainly looks better than rideshare cars a decade+ newer than it, in terms of condition. I treat it as a temple. If any pax has an issue with my vehicle they can stuff it.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> That is quite scary, as far as the city's law being in place. Usually, uber and Lyft have the correct years in place when you look into information for your market. Looks like uber definitely doesn't have your city's regs in their system.
> 
> That being said, I have an old car, a 04 Subaru. But it's a god damn cherry. I've never had a complaint or felt the passenger was disappointed with my vehicle.
> 
> It certainly looks better than rideshare cars a decade+ newer than it, in terms of condition. I treat it as a temple. If any pax has an issue with my vehicle they can stuff it.


Are you up to your city codes? Lol
If you're doing it under their radar I would feel like it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Iamfoodgod said:


> Are you up to your city codes? Lol
> If you're doing it under their radar I would feel like it's not that big of a deal.


Naw in this case I'm within my city's regs (Chicago doesn't really give a crap, go figure).

But I must say the situation you're in is a tough one. And it's true, a meal will never talk back to you haha


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Iamfoodgod said:


> Idk
> Most cars I've seen with dashcam on their mirror look really new though, I've kinda been vigilant, I've been trying to spot an older car.
> The ubereats cars in my area look real bad...I think I saw a 98 once.
> View attachment 227905
> ...


Yakima is my hometown  haven't been back in awhile....


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Why does the city care how old your car is?


OK, so i'm putting my 1985 Yugo on the road, wish me luck, JMO


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> OK, so i'm putting my 1985 Yugo on the road, wish me luck, JMO


But you need 4 doors...










This would qualify for XL with the rear jumper seats right?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

henrygates said:


> But you need 4 doors...
> 
> View attachment 229329
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, going to wally world?jmo


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Well it appears my city cares because the taxi drivers here are annoyed about how competitive Uber is here. Something about some city council people trying to regulate Uber due to taxi drivers calling fault.

I haven't seen anyone here breaking the 10 or newer car rule since I've been stalking the Uber x drivers here on the pax Uber app. If someone got caught almost guarantee 100% chance to be famous on local news. What are the odds. We have 7 Uber x drivers here in Yakima were finally a BIG city.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Iamfoodgod said:


> Well it appears my city cares because the taxi drivers here are annoyed about how competitive Uber is here. Something about some city council people trying to regulate Uber due to taxi drivers calling fault.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here breaking the 10 or newer car rule since I've been stalking the Uber x drivers here on the pax Uber app. If someone got caught almost guarantee 100% chance to be famous on local news. What are the odds. We have 7 Uber x drivers here in Yakima were finally a BIG city.


Never heard the word "big" used to describe Yakima....ROFL


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Iamfoodgod said:


> When city laws say you can't and Uber allows you to drive. Has anyone gotten in trouble because of this?
> 
> I doubt it but I'm sure someone has come across this?
> 
> ...


Uber operated illegally in Austin for nearly 8 months; many drivers got tickets and several cars got impounded. And while Uber did reimburse drivers for the tickets and impound fees; the one thing that Uber could not erase were the "points" added to the driver's license. Several drivers I know got so many points against their license that had to pay an extra fee to the state to keep driving.

Bottom line, Uber will do what ever is in the best interest of Uber with little or no regard to the law or what's best for the drivers. I strongly recommend that you follow the laws for your city or state; cause Uber most definitely DOES NOT have your back.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Iamfoodgod said:


> Well it appears my city cares because the taxi drivers here are annoyed about how competitive Uber is here. Something about some city council people trying to regulate Uber due to taxi drivers calling fault.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here breaking the 10 or newer car rule since I've been stalking the Uber x drivers here on the pax Uber app. If someone got caught almost guarantee 100% chance to be famous on local news. What are the odds. We have 7 Uber x drivers here in Yakima were finally a BIG city.


Bottom line the cops don't work for Uber, they work for the city and enforce city's ordinances - so until Uber gets the city to change the ordinance covering the age of a ride share vehicle, I'd stick with what the city says


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

henrygates said:


> But you need 4 doors...
> 
> View attachment 229329
> 
> ...


I'd so rock that car...around the block...once a month...because it gets 3 MPG


----------

